
Show HN: Ever wondered what's that icon on your colleagues's computer? - finspin
http://whatsthaticon.com
======
wingerlang
I've got more icons in my bar than you've got on your website. You could just
scan a few "favourite menulet" pages[0] to bulk add stuff, should take a small
amount of time.

Here's some content for you [http://snpy.in/nNlirJ](http://snpy.in/nNlirJ) in
order: Caffeine, DragonDrop, Keyboard Maestro, 1Password, Hazel, Snappy,
DayOne, aText, f.lux, Dropbox, Mail Notifr and then the standard OS ones.

You can probably find 100 more just on first page of google.

Maybe changing your site to something like "menulet database.com" and collect
them like that would have a stronger audience though (I know I'd be first i
line).

[0] There used to be blogs dedicated to this very thing in the past.

~~~
finspin
Thanks for the feedback and the screenshot! Yes, there are only a few icons on
the site currently, I just wanted to show the concept and get feedback before
I put more effort into that.

I haven't even heard of the term menulet, will look into this.

------
finspin
Author here. When I'm at a meeting and a colleague of mine is presenting
something I often wonder what's that app they have in their menu bar. But I
rarely ask because I don't want to interrupt the presentation and by the end
of it I usually forget.

So I put together this simple page listing a few apps. For now it's macOS only
and only has a few icons. Any comments?

------
fiatjaf
A thousand years ago when people installed stuff.

